# Amplificador TL081 pregunta



## dejabu18 (Nov 18, 2006)

hola a todos soy nuevo en el foro y tengo unas dudas sobre el amp op tl81
PRIMERO como puedo saber su potencia max
la corriente de entrada
la resistencia de entrada
y como puedo hacer para medirlos 

gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Nov 18, 2006)

Hola, te envio esta pagina, espero te ayude ,suerte un saludo,
http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/catalogo/p669800.shtml


----------



## lokillo (Nov 18, 2006)

hola, aqui te entrego una pag. http://www.blecken.de/download/ti081.pdf  de un tl081, pero las caracteristicas dependen de los fabricantes...
xau....saludos...


----------



## mattkpo077 (Ene 8, 2009)

hola a todos yo arme este integrado pensado para amplificar un guitarra, lo estoy alimentando con una fuente simple de 12v, con el circuito que econtre en pablin de un mezclador de 5 entradas y dos auxiliares, la parte de  los auxiliares no las hice, queria saber si ese puede ser el problema de que no funcione, o tal vez sea el tipo de alimentacion.
Saludos--


----------



## nietzche (Abr 10, 2009)

hay dios pienso que la resistencia en la entrada inversora genera un voltaje de referencia por un divisor de tension, aunque los circuitos de esta pagina dan que desear, que piensan ustedes?


----------



## algp (Abr 11, 2009)

Yo no veo nada dudoso en el circuito mostrado. Es un mezclador simple basado en operacional.

Es un circuito muy simple, pero no por ello pienso que deje que desear.  Pero si lo quieres para guitarra electrica posiblemente buscando un poco puedas encontrar algo mas especifico para quitarra. Pero primero, no esta de mas que como practica, hagas funcionar el que tienes.

El divisor de tension formado por las 2 resistencias de 10K sirve para generar una tension intermedia de referencia y poder alimentar asi al circuito con una fuente de alimentacion simple.

Verifica mattkpo077 que en los pines 2, 3 y 6 del TL081 deberias tener aproximadamente la misma tension, la mitad de la tension que usas para alimentar el circuito.

----

Dejavu, la resistencia del entrada del tl081 es muy alta, realmente te interesa medirla?
Cuando dices potencia te refieres al consumo de potencia del tl081 o a la potencia que puede entregar?

Personalmente preguntas tan en el aire ( sin explicacion de porque ) no me parecen tan interesantes.... que es lo que quieres hacer con el tl081?

Suerte.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2009)

algp dijo:
			
		

> Yo no veo nada dudoso en el circuito mostrado.



Excepto por la resistencia a la salida del TL081 que vale *220K*    
Debería ser 220 OHMS.

Saludos!


----------



## algp (Abr 12, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> algp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cierto !  ...  no me habia dado cuenta de eso...


----------



## centro58 (May 11, 2009)

la entrada del tl 081 esta dada por un transistor JFET el cual presenta una impedancia muy alta te recomiendo que de entrada coloque un capasitor de polyester de 100nf . este op amp presenta un slew rate de unos 12V/micro segundo  entrega una tension de 12v pico a pico max alimentandolo con 15v + 15v  presenta una distorsion armonica muy baja yo siempre lo sustituyo por un LF 356 en encapsulado metalico me parese que es de mejor calidad  te recomiendo que como experimentacion quites la realimentacion negativa yo lo hice en un amplificador y el resultado fue un sonido mas calido y con unos agudos mas nitidos y con menos estridencias es un buen op amp.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 23, 2010)

Hola a todos, estoy interesado en construir un circuito semejante al mostrado, pero estéreo (doble) y sólo para 3 line in, pero tengo las siguietes dudas:
-En el circuito que he encontrado (no lo he diseñado yo, jeje), las líneas de entrada van conectadas como aquí los micros (potenciómetro, en central la toma, seguido un electrolítico de 2,2 uF y tras él una resistencia de 150 Kohm, luego ya se juntan todas la vías, ¿me valdría?
-En el cicuito me aparece (en el mío) un potenciómetro de 47 K log, pero resulta que yo tengo 3 nuevos logarítmicos y estéreo, pero de 100 k log ¿Cómo me podrían valer, que tendría que cambiar, si es posible?

Aquí os deja la URL: http://ksitodo.com.ar/mezclador10entr.html

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 23, 2010)

no amigo ezavalla...
si las resistencias de entrada son de 22K, la de realimentacion la coloca de 220K para darle amplificacion en ganancia..

luego la de salida debe ser para regular la corriente que circula...aunque aumenta mucho la impedancia...y tal vez por eso no funcione...

pero yo no pondria solo 220Ohms.. tal vez una de 10K o 22K para seguir la impedancia..

igualmente el circuito me parece bastante bueno, (aunque no lo arme) y el problema puede venir por la alimentacion sintetica (12Vcc) cuando esos integrados requieran 12Vcc+12Vcc...puede ser que no funcione la tension de referencia..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> no amigo ezavalla...
> si las resistencias de *entrada* son de 22K, la de realimentacion la coloca de 220K para darle amplificacion en ganancia........





ezavalla dijo:


> Excepto por la resistencia a la *salida* del TL081 que vale *220K*
> Debería ser 220 OHMS.
> 
> Saludos!



220KOhms en serie con la salida está mal, posible error de tipeo, lo lógico sería entre 47 a 330Ohms


----------



## ricardodeni (Ene 23, 2010)

no draco, la R de realimentacion es la de 330K en paralelo con el capa de 4p7, la R de la que habla ezavalla es la de salida que tanto en este circuito de pablin como en el del plaquetodo estan mal, pusieron 220K cuando la que va es de 220 OHM, armé ese circuito varias veces y funciona muy bien poniendo 220 ohm en lugar de la de 220K en la salida.


saludos.


----------



## juanma (Ene 23, 2010)

centro58 dijo:


> ...te recomiendo que como experimentacion *quites la realimentacion negativa* yo lo hice en un amplificador y el resultado fue un sonido mas calido y con unos agudos mas nitidos y con menos estridencias es un buen op amp.


Sin realimentacion negativa, el uso de los OpAmp es como comparador.
Si mal no recuerdo, el TL tiene una ganancia de 120dB y un no muy grande ancho de banda de lazo abierto (el 741 tiene un ancho de banda de 10Hz a lazo abierto).

Es decir, quitando la realimentacion, vas a tener trabajando al operacional en +Vcc o -Vcc.

Para armar algo sin realimentacion global, tenes que partir de un diseño discreto y aceptando un mayor porcentaje de THD, pero obtenes un BW y slewrate muy altos.


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Sep 18, 2010)

hola, para no crear otro tema comento en este 

yo tengo este circuito, que es parecido al de pablin, solo que le quité los auxiliares y 3 entradas. lo pienso usar para dos canales. el problema es que el preamplificador maneja voltaje positivo, negativo y ground (tierra) y este circuito so maneja positivo y negativo. como puedo solucionar este problkema?







gracias

este es el circuito

http://translate.google.com.mx/translate?hl=es&sl=en&u=http://imageshack.us/&ei=EHGVTPqWComgsQPjlNjPDg&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBwQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dimageshack%26hl%3Des

http://translate.google.com.mx/tran...d=0CBwQ7gEwAA&prev=/search?q=imageshack&hl=es

aver si con este funciona






jajaja, apenas estoy aprendiendo


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2010)

¿ Y cual es el problema ?
¿ Como alimentarlo desde tu previo ?
¿ Como acoplarlo a tu previo ?


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Sep 18, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y cual es el problema ?
> ¿ Como alimentarlo desde tu previo ?
> ¿ Como acoplarlo a tu previo ?



pues yo pienso que al juntar tierra y negativo va a hacer corto, o no?

lo pienso poner despues del preamplificador


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2010)

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> pues yo pienso que al juntar tierra y negativo va a hacer corto, o no?
> 
> lo pienso poner despues del preamplificador



*NO* juntas tierra con negativo.
Juntas tierra (GND) del mezclador con tierra del otro circuito (Previo).

En un esquema tienes +Vcc y GND, en el otro tienes +Vcc, -Vcc y GND.


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Sep 19, 2010)

a bueno, gracias, pero, el circuito de pablin solo maneja +Vcc y GND?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2010)

Justamente es lo que te estoy diciendo:


Fogonazo dijo:


> ....Juntas tierra (GND) del mezclador con tierra del otro circuito (Previo).
> 
> En un esquema tienes +Vcc y GND, en el otro tienes +Vcc, -Vcc y GND.


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Sep 19, 2010)

a bueno
gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Sep 19, 2010)

perdon por molestar, pero tengo otra duda

para qué es la resistencia de 10k que va del polo positivo a tierra?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2010)

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> perdon por molestar, pero tengo otra duda
> 
> para qué es la resistencia de 10k que va del polo positivo a tierra?


No hay ninguna resistencia de 10 KOhms que valla de +Vcc a GND.
Si hay un divisor de tensión con 2 resistencias de 10 KOhms de cuyo punto medio toma polarización de trabajo el operacional.


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Sep 20, 2010)

perdon por ser el de las preguntas, pero... el que no pregunta no aprende.

tambien es necesaria la resistencia de la salida del circuito? esque, a como yo se, le quita mucha fuerza a la señal proveniente del circuito. o no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2010)

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> perdon por ser el de las preguntas, pero... el que no pregunta no aprende.


No hay problema


> tambien es necesaria la resistencia de la salida del circuito? esque, a como yo se, le quita mucha fuerza a la señal proveniente del circuito. o no?


Sobre *"Esa"* resistencia se ha hablado en comentarios anteriores, el valor *220 KOhms* es un error de escritura, el valor real es de *220 Ohms*


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Sep 21, 2010)

y si no se le pone nada, que pasaría?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2010)

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> y si no se le pone nada, que pasaría?


La resistencia la puedes reemplazar con un puente de alambre.
Pero es aconsejable colocarla y del valor que te comenté (entre 47 y 330 Ohms)


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Sep 21, 2010)

siguen las preguntas jeje.

y si en la entrada, en vez de que sean 2 resistencias de 22k, le pongo dos de 10k o menos, no serviría igual sin restringir tanto a la señal de entrada?


gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2010)

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> ....y si en la entrada, en vez de que sean 2 resistencias de 22k, le pongo dos de 10k o menos, no serviría igual sin restringir tanto a la señal de entrada?....


Cualquier resistencia que pongas (Valor) te reduce la señal de entrada a 1/2 ya que forma un divisor resistivo.
Si bajas demasiado el valor puedes sobrecargar la etapa anterior al mezclador


----------



## luisba (Ago 11, 2014)

Hola
Me he armado el circuito de pablin (adjunto abajo el enlace) del mezclador de micros y aux, pero no termina de funcionar.
El problema es que al alimentarlo los altavoces oscilan como si tuvieran ruido a mucho volumen, pero al desconectarlo desaparece el ruido y suena durante unos 2 segundos con la música que tenga de entrada, supongo que hasta que se descargue el condensador.
¿Alguna idea de que puede pasar?
Muchas gracias
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/mix5m2a/index.htm


----------

